# Yellow creek?



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

How is the fishing in yellow creek near mountaineer? Gonna be down at the campground down by the Lock this weekend and gonna pull the boat down. Any walleye or sauger? How's bass fishing? If so, what do you guys throw to catch them. Not looking for panfish or cat fish. Bass or walleye. Never fished Ohio river much in my life. Any tips or info will be much appreciated!! 

Thanks


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nobody has any info or tips to give from new Cumberland dam to mountaineer?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm suspecting the river might be up and running hard due to the flooding in that area this past week.

I'd check out the conditions before going.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

River isn't bad. Current is a little quicker, but we didn't get the rain that other locations have gotten. The bass fishing in the pike island pool was really good Saturday. Fish were actually pretty willing to run down crankbaits and top water most of the day, then dropshots and bottom baits later into the afternoon.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Lots of shot bass being caught


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh no, now their gonna take our guns!


----------

